# brass prop. question.



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

my uncle gave me my great grandfathers prop. its solid brass but tarnished. what would be the best chemical to polish this antique? ive tried blue magic with no success.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Get it bead blasted then use brasso.


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

who does bead blasting? im in ft walton. would a auto body shop have this?


----------

